# embarrasing, confusing, permissions problem



## rhenry74 (Dec 23, 2010)

I am struggling with group permissions. I created a new group (ftpgroup) and set write access for the group on a directory (ftpusers). I added rhenry74 to the group, but rhenry74 still can't work in the directory.

Why does id not list ftpgroup if it is not specifically fed the user id?


```
%whoami
rhenry74
%cd /home
%ls -l
total 24
drwxr-xr-x  21 Guest     Guest     1024 Dec 18 12:14 Guest
drwxr-xr-x  17 ftpuser   ftpuser   1024 Dec 23 12:58 ftpuser
drwxrwxr-x   2 ftpuser   ftpgroup   512 Dec 23 12:52 ftpusers
drwxr-xr-x  19 root      wheel     1024 Dec 18 12:14 guest
drwxr-xr-x  20 music     music     1024 Dec 23 10:12 music
drwxr-xr-x  18 nx        nx         512 Dec 18 12:14 nx
drwxr-xr-x  20 obvient   obvient   1024 Dec 18 12:14 obvient
drwxr-xr-x  97 rhenry74  rhenry74  8192 Dec 23 13:45 rhenry74
drwxr-xr-x  18 video     video     1024 Dec 18 12:14 video
%cd ftpusers
%mkdir music
mkdir: music: Permission denied
%id
uid=1001(rhenry74) gid=1001(rhenry74) groups=1001(rhenry74),0(wheel),5(operator),80(www)
[B]%id rhenry74
uid=1001(rhenry74) gid=1001(rhenry74) groups=1001(rhenry74),0(wheel),5(operator),80(www),1009(ftpgroup)[/B]
%
```


----------



## anomie (Dec 23, 2010)

Ideas: 

 Log rhenry72 out, and then back in. (I know. Just try it.) 
 Check if the filesystem is full - `% df -h`
 Check if the filesystem is mounted ro (read-only) - `% mount`
 Check if there are any flags in place - `# ls -lod /home/ftpusers`


----------

